
Plug-In Hybrids Aren't Coming — They're Here  - Anon84
http://blog.wired.com/cars/2008/10/plug-ins-arent.html
======
netcan
_"..the plug-ins burn less gas and emit a whole lot less CO2 — even when
drawing their juice from coal-fired powerplants — than cars running on dino
juice,.."_

How much less? Comparing MPG for a hybrid vs a plugin is not a good
comparison. (Unless what you are worried about is oil imports.)

------
dmix
That picture reminds me of South Park. Her eyes almost look closed. Smug
alert!

